# Squirrel pinching eggs from coop - ideas?



## Buddy'sMum (3 July 2014)

The cheeky little b****r has graduated from pinching chook pellets from the feeder to nipping into the coop and helping himself to the eggs. He has been kind enough to leave me one whole egg this week! 

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 July 2014)

B B Q


----------



## Honey08 (3 July 2014)

Heck, that's a new one!  How annoying.  Could you make some sort of cage under the nesting box so that the eggs roll down a slope and under the cage?  If not get a cockerel to scare it off!


----------



## Buddy'sMum (3 July 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			B B Q
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Buddy'sMum (3 July 2014)

Honey08 said:



			Heck, that's a new one!  How annoying.  Could you make some sort of cage under the nesting box so that the eggs roll down a slope and under the cage?  If not get a cockerel to scare it off!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, will have a think about the nesting box idea, it'll give the OH something to do this weekend! If that doesn't work I might have to get a cockerel but don't think my older ladies will be very impressed - they've gotten quite used to not having a male around.


----------



## Archangel (3 July 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/sauted_squirrel_20328


----------



## Houndman (3 July 2014)

New Brunswick Stew.

I would try a live cage trap with bait inside to catch your squirrel.  Beware as they are savage bighters if you corner them.  Best to shoot it when inside the trap.


----------

